# What causes mud to ball up like this when doing one side of an inside corner?



## 777funk (Jan 28, 2019)

Here are my steps:
1. Cover with mud 
2. Wipe opposite side clean
3. Feather the edge
4. Wipe to the final build thickness (1/32")

I am going to knock these out when mostly set but would sure like to avoid this. 

This is with hot mud for both the bed and fill coats BTW.


----------



## Yallery (Sep 18, 2017)

Maybe you're picking up some of the wallpaper and/or glue residue?...looks like there's been wallpaper demo from the pics...


----------

